# Carlos Boozer's Hair



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Regular Boozer










New Booz

















I want an explanation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I was wondering if everyone was going to just accept that Carlos is putting shoe polish on his head and not say a word.

I am NOT ok with this.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I got a good laugh Sunday from this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He's also plucked his eye brows from the old Boozer photo.


What a pussy. Just another reason I hate Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm assuming he had his hair tinted. *Shrug* whatever gets him going.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not just stay bald? It's a better look. His head is way too damn shiny.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Must be a slow news day.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

His current hair is so shiny it makes him look like an action figure.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a horrible disguise.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The dark-haired one is actually Boozer's evil twin.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

He must have heard the criticism, I didn't see much of a hairline tonight :lol:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Man the Bulls are so fruity....Boozer looked like he was wearing makeup and shit..effing crossdresser


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That "hair" looks cartoonish.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> That "hair" looks cartoonish.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

See as no one has really come to his defense so far, this just strengthens the fact that the Heat have some of the most ridiculous fans on this forum.

If this was a Heat player and in a Heat thread, you see fans rushing to his defense saying how its real hair and everyone else is just a "hater" or "u mad?"

Congrats Bulls fans. You've passed my test.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

R-Star said:


> See as no one has really come to his defense so far, this just strengthens the fact that the Heat have some of the most ridiculous fans on this forum.
> 
> If this was a Heat player and in a Heat thread, you see fans rushing to his defense saying how its real hair and everyone else is just a "hater" or "u mad?"
> 
> Congrats Bulls fans. You've passed my test.


Do we get a trophy?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh come on R-Star, we aren't all that bad. If Booz was rocking that on my team, absolutely i'd give him shit. 

Seriously, what the **** is that?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think it's hilarious. Wouldn't mind if Boozer just went all Rodman and dyed it neon green. Might help his defense.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think it looks just jazzy. 

Good for Booz. The balding R-Star is jealous his fro has gone on vacation.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> He must have heard the criticism, I didn't see much of a hairline tonight :lol:


It honestly makes it even worse that this "Dye job" only lasted one game though...

But yeah I agree, I guarantee his teammates were flaming him in the lockerroom lol


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

I was hoping he started to sweat black dye during the game.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Long live the Booz!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i think its the same stuff oj mayo uses for his beard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

from http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2012/02/07/carlos-boozers-magic-hair-explained/


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol this shit was so funny. When you get to a certain age some people just need to learn how to hang it up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Oh come on R-Star, we aren't all that bad. If Booz was rocking that on my team, absolutely i'd give him shit.
> 
> Seriously, what the **** is that?


Nah man, not you and not most of the Heat fans. Just the hand full of guys(and girl) we all know I'm talking about.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> I think it looks just jazzy.
> 
> Good for Booz. The balding R-Star is jealous his fro has gone on vacation.


Partial balding. Its still respectable. I don't hide it with a hat or toque yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did he seriously rep this for like one game, then rock up at the next one with no hair and no explanation?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:boozer:

lol...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Did he seriously rep this for like one game, then rock up at the next one with no hair and no explanation?


Yep. Its the craziest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Did he seriously rep this for like one game, then rock up at the next one with no hair and no explanation?


Gotta look good on national TV :laugh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Did anyone see the tweets from Butler making fun of him? 

lmao...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope...share the laughs.:boozer:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:2ti:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Amazing.


----------

